
Parser as Prototype: why choice-based games are more interesting (2013) - Tomte
https://threeedgedsword.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/parser-as-prototype-why-choice-based-games-are-more-interesting/
======
4FNET7
I think the most promising interface is a parser with Threaded Conversations –
an interface which isn’t limited only to conversations btw. It allows the
author to give suggestions for the next turn, while allowing the player to
type anything at all. It allows for unique actions without coding up verb
after verb each for a single use. It would even be possible to have the
suggestions be hyperlinks so that the players wouldn’t have to type unless
they wanted to go beyond the suggested paths.

